# Currant wood?



## rodc (Oct 19, 2009)

Just been helping the Faither (Dad) pruning the black, red & white currant bushes with extreme prejudice. Lots of branches from 1in to 1/2 in thick.

Did a test, burning a bit on the gas cooker, smoke was extremely sweet - sweeter than plum wood. 

Going to cut them up (4-6in peices) and leave in the garage to season.

Anyone know a reason not to use them for smoking? If not I'm for trying it.

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## got14u (Oct 19, 2009)

very interesting. I have no clue but will be watching to find out how it goes for ya


----------



## cman95 (Oct 19, 2009)

Any fruit or nut bearing wood can be used. As far as the taste of currant wood smoke...???? Give it a try and let us know. It should not take long for those small branches to dry. Burn one and see if any sap comes out the end. If not it is good to go. Good luck.


----------

